# Custom Backups of Bookmarks in Mozilla Firefox



## insaneYLN (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I have created numerous folders on *Mozilla Firefox* and have bookmarked multiple links within each of them; as depicted by the illustrative image below -
*i.imgur.com/uAxBrAf.jpg?1

I desire to create backups of the custom folders and its subsequent corresponding links, such that, I can then restore them as they previously existed, or were originally created, and additionally, have the option of restoring selective/individual folders from a particular backup; for example, if I only wish to restore the _Wikipedia_ folder from the above illustration. Relatedly, it will be extremely beneficial if a particular backup can be opened and its contents investigated.

Perhaps I am trying to chew more than I can swallow! But, if there is/are (a) mechanism/s or method/s that will give me success, I humbly request you all to assist me.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2016)

Restore bookmarks from backup or move them to another computer | Firefox Hel
I am assuming you want to create multiple bookmarks files each containing a set of bookmarks & then you can import/restore the bookmark file you want as & when needed.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 18, 2016)

@OP
Have you tried Firefox sync ?


----------

